# Take a Minute-Save Some Billfish



## Chris Hood (Mar 13, 2008)

Just got this email from The Billfish Foundation. Although in Mexico, this issue influences thepelagic bluewater specieswe target off the gulf coast. Read below and follow the link. It literally takes thirty seconds to complete.

TBF is asking for your help in pressing our fight against recent action by Mexico's fisheries agency to allow for a bycatch of sailfish, dorado, marlin and other sport fishing species in the shark longline fishery (Nom-029).Senator Luis Coppola of Los Cabos is championing our cause in the Mexican Senate.He wants to hear from billfish conservationists around the world showing their support to repeal the bycatch allowances. 

Please visit one of the Sea Watch hosted websites below and choose an email letter to send Senator Coppola. The letters are very simple to modify and can be personalized as you please. This will only take a minute of your time, but will make a world of difference to the fish and sportfishing! Thank you for taking a moment to participate in this important task. 

http://www.seawatch.org/mail_campaign/bycatch_letter.phphttp://www.seawatch.org/mail_campaign/bycatch_letter.php


----------



## Los Barriles (Oct 15, 2007)

Just got done sending my letter, I sure hopethat thelawdoesn't go through. I lovethe East Cape, BCSarea and plan to one day retire there; I would hate to see the fishing there ruined foolishly. Thanks for making us aware of the situation.


----------



## Bill Me (Oct 5, 2007)

Done. Thanks for posting this.


----------



## WayneO (Oct 1, 2007)

Letter sent. Thanks for posting.

WayneO


----------



## chasintales (Sep 29, 2007)

One more letter sent. Thanks for the heads up...

Chris


----------



## JoeZ (Sep 30, 2007)

Done.


----------



## Brad King (Sep 30, 2007)

Another one sent!!!!!!!!!


----------



## willy c. (Jan 7, 2008)

I hope this helps.


----------



## Downtime2 (Sep 27, 2007)

Done......


----------



## bluffman2 (Nov 22, 2007)

done.....


----------



## macala (Oct 4, 2007)

Done.


----------



## pdog (Aug 22, 2008)

Done. Hope this helps.


----------



## MillerLicous (Jul 15, 2008)

Done!!! Hope it helps.....


----------

